

Ozark Medieval Fortress - hoag
http://ozarkmedievalfortress.com/en-us/

======
gamegoblin
As a student at UA Fayetteville, I would love to take a trip out there. It
looks quite interesting.

Putting together castles without modern equipment is the definition of
(really) oldschool hacking!

~~~
hoag
I want to go check it out too, and I'm all the way out in SF!

